# Take the grandkids to Dinosaur World!



## Retired & Loving It! (Jul 8, 2022)

Such a fun place for kids with many hands on activities


----------



## katlupe (Jul 8, 2022)

Never heard of it! You find so many interesting places to go. I am a subscriber of your channel and enjoy your videos.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 8, 2022)

No need for travel, I am the family dinosaur! The dogs back me up as raptors.  We do still enjoy the zoo. Nothing better that taking the kids or grands to the zoo. Just wait until the fall, we can't take tlhe heat and neither can the animals.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 8, 2022)

lol - my grandson turns 30 in a couple of months, so, no.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 8, 2022)

@Buckeye , dont count him out my son 34 wants to take his family to Disney World.  We made that trip when he was five and he still remembers it as special and wants to take his son. I think my husband was more excited than our son. LOL


----------



## oldman (Jul 8, 2022)

I have been to Dinosaur World or Land in Virginia and Florida. They are interesting and actually does give a good look at these giants that once roamed the earth. My favorites were what else, but the T.rex and the Pterodactyl. These aren’t the largest, but are two of the meanest and most aggressive. Loved the Dinosaur World in Virginia, if it’s still there. My kids are grown with children of their own, so I don’t know if the place is still there or not.

I had to Google it. Yep, it’s still there. https://dinosaurland.com/


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2022)

Glen Rose, Texas  has a Dinosaur World  also   . ...   https://dinosaurworld.com/texas/


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jul 11, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Never heard of it! You find so many interesting places to go. I am a subscriber of your channel and enjoy your videos.


Thanks so much! We enjoy doing them!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jul 11, 2022)

Blessed said:


> No need for travel, I am the family dinosaur! The dogs back me up as raptors.  We do still enjoy the zoo. Nothing better that taking the kids or grands to the zoo. Just wait until the fall, we can't take tlhe heat and neither can the animals.


The zoo is very fun as well!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jul 11, 2022)

Blessed said:


> @Buckeye , dont count him out my son 34 wants to take his family to Disney World.  We made that trip when he was five and he still remembers it as special and wants to take his son. I think my husband was more excited than our son. LOL


We’re taking our grandkids to Disney in October when it’s not so hot down there!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jul 11, 2022)

oldman said:


> I have been to Dinosaur World or Land in Virginia and Florida. They are interesting and actually does give a good look at these giants that once roamed the earth. My favorites were what else, but the T.rex and the Pterodactyl. These aren’t the largest, but are two of the meanest and most aggressive. Loved the Dinosaur World in Virginia, if it’s still there. My kids are grown with children of their own, so I don’t know if the place is still there or not.
> 
> I had to Google it. Yep, it’s still there. https://dinosaurland.com/


We did hear that there are several locations.


----------



## jujube (Jul 11, 2022)

I took the little 'uns to the Dinosaur World in Florida this spring.  Very enjoyable and well-maintained.  They loved it.


----------

